# New flounder lights



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

This is my new light set up. 10000 lumens of Flounder Gigging deploymacy!! Based on 8 10 watt cob leds available at Fishinglightsetc.com


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That's pretty sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Banjo, should work.


----------

